# Maxim wählte die 100 heißesten Frauen 2011!



## Mandalorianer (5 Mai 2011)

*Maxim wählte die 100 heißesten Frauen 2011!​*

Hot! Hot! Hot! Das Maxim-Magazin wählte auch dieses Jahr die heißesten Frauen des Jahres. Diesmal belegt das Supermodel Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (23) Platz 1 des Rankings. Rosie darf sich nun ein Jahr lang „Hottest woman on earth“ nennen - ein wirklich schmeichelhafter Titel. Zurzeit scheint bei dem Victoria's Secret-Model einfach alles glatt zu laufen: Sie ersetzte Megan Fox (24) in dem neuen „Transformers“-Streifen und auch privat schwebt sie mit Action-Star Jason Statham (43) auf Wolke 7.

Platz 2 belegte die hübsche Brünette Olivia Munn (30), gefolgt von sexy Katy Perry (26), Hollywood-Schönheit Cameron Diaz (38) und der rehäugigen Mila Kunis (27), die auf einem würdigen fünften Platz landete. Sogar die frisch vermählte Herzogin Kate (29) taucht in dem heißen Voting auf und konnte mit ihrer Traumfigur und ihrem schönen Lächeln Platz 26 für sich bestreiten. Wir haben die Top 10 der 100 heißesten Frauen noch einmal für euch aufgelistet. Das komplette Ranking könnt ihr euch hier ansehen. Viel Spaß!

*Top 20 der Maxim Top 100:

1. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley*
*2. Olivia Munn
3. Katy Perry
4. Cameron Diaz
5. Mila Kunis
6. Bar Rafaeli
7. Anne Hathaway
8. Natalie Portman
9. Cobie Smulders
10. Jennifer Lawrence 
11. Jordana Brewster
12. January Jones
13.Kaley Cuoco
14. Scarlett Johansson
15. Olivia Wilde
16. Leighton Meester
17. Megan Fox
18. Eva Mendes
19. Anna Kurnikova
20. Taylor Swift

…25. Britney Spears
…26. Kate Middleton
…54. Vanessa Hudgens
…64. Miley Cyrus
…69. Emma Watson*


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (5 Mai 2011)

Yeah Portman auf Platz #8


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2011)

Vanessa Hudgens nur auf 54 :-((


----------



## beachkini (5 Mai 2011)

freue mich für rosie 

ihr twitter statement zu der wahl:



> Im so flattered to be voted Maxims number 1 on the 2011 Hot 100 list. Thank you it's a huge honour.


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Mai 2011)

Diese Rosie gefällt mir nicht mal ansatzweise. Aber das muss sich ja auch nicht!


----------



## Franky70 (6 Mai 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Diese Rosie gefällt mir nicht mal ansatzweise. Aber das muss sich ja auch nicht!


Geht mir auch so. 
Katy Perry gehört für mich zwei Plätze nach oben...aber hey, alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## krawutz (6 Mai 2011)

Die Bemerkungen sagen es schon : völlig sinn- und nutzlose Sache. Für die Auflage des Heftchens mags in Ordnung sein.


----------



## DonEnrico (6 Mai 2011)

:thumbupanke für die Info!


----------



## h00tch (7 Mai 2011)

platz 1 und 2 gefallen mir ja garnicht, die haben sehr sterile gesichtszüge da kann ich mir auch schaufensterpupen anschauen


----------

